# Looking in Cabo San Lucas



## Seattleman (Jun 29, 2012)

I am starting my journey to Mexico and going to Cabo San Lucas to be exact. I am hoping to find a room for rent for a month or two while I find the right house for me.
If any reader has a room to rent or can lead me to a place where I can find suitable accommodations I would appreciate it.

I have found a few places on the internet but they are extremely expensive and I am searching for something a little cheaper. It will be just me and a suitcase because my furniture will be in storage so I will not need a lot of room.

Any leads and or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

Ps. If it matters I a professional single male 45


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Do not be surprised about high prices, Cabo is like Cancun as one of the most expensive spots in Mexico. If I were going to do what you plan I would Google something like "VRBO", I would check in to the Hotel Mar de Cortez for a couple of nights (about $50.00 a night) and ask around.

VRBO® is Vacation Rentals By Owner

hoteles los cabos, cabo san lucas hotels,Cabo San Lucas Mexico, Stay at Cabo san Lucas, Hotel - Mar de Cortez - Cheap prices Low costs Best Rates


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

Greetings,
You might try a google search. Enter casa en renta los cabos. Then click on vivastreet web page. I noticed some nice looking places for between 6000 and 10000 pesos per month. Good luck.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

There's also Craigslist BCS:
baja california sur pisos en alquiler classifieds - craigslist
Even though the site is in Spanish, quite a few of the ads are in English. Pay close attention to the currency being used, whether or not it's furnished, whether or not utilities are included, etc.


----------

